

Learn Smalltalk in the browser - amjith
http://amber-lang.net/learn.html

======
seewhat
Earlier entry: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2995689>

~~~
amjith
I should've searched for Smalltalk. My bad. This link might still be of
interest to people who want to get started in Smalltalk :).

